# My boat gets it's new home, Garage



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

doors are on and all thats left is the insulation, sheetrock
power, water and Gas
got room to spare even with that 30 foot of trailer
can fit 2 trucks on the left If I needed to


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks nice!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

top dj that looks great. 



Room to spare too... enjoy filling it up...

btw: awesome boat...
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=64126>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Turned out real nice! :thumbsup: Nice toys by the way!


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice garage, nice boat and nice bike. what kind of power are you running in the boat ?
Rodster


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks great and room left over for more new toys. Good job Brian! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Wow. Rooooomy! 

Wish I could build that big a garage. Our plans call for a standard 2 1/2 car job (but w/ extra 8' of depth for built in work benches, cabinets, compressor & tool chests).


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Come on Brian…

You could have SPRINKLED some of your helpers into the picture.
Great Job :thumbsup:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Looks fantastic!!!

Now, as aegt5000 mentions, where's the helpers?

My boat lives under one of the 'tempo' tarp like shelters and my tractor is getting a new 10x12 shed. 

You're living my life ... only better. Way to go Brian, must feel pretty good.

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im suprised Sam has not chimed in 'looking for the little elve helpers'


Sam buddy, you slipping? or has Jeannie finally tightened that collar around your neck and stopped you from looking??
:furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks great :thumbsup: Between you and sj I'm jealous You have pleaty of room now and now where are those helpers:winky:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Please tell me that with the awsome toy collection, that you are NOT living in a ratty trailer with a dog chained to the front door, as seems to be the custom in my neck of the woods?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Come to think of it, I don't see a tractor either. Hmmm.

SnowMower


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

tractor is in the shed, but someone ask where all my help is
Well they were getting drunk with me this weekend


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

as for the tractor, it not a big one by any means but does what I need


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Please tell me that with the awsome toy collection, that you are NOT living in a ratty trailer with a dog chained to the front door, as seems to be the custom in my neck of the woods? *


nope its a late 50s single story home in south central NY state
hardwood floors "in need of a refinish , concrete basement for the most part dry " I need to finish it" the 1 car attached garage is being converted to a new master bedroom with its own bath.
thats why I got to build the garage , I told the wife we could have a nice new bedroom and bath if I only had a nice garage to keep all my stuff in, besides the boat didnt look pretty on the side of the house under a canopy.


PS no Dog Joe , just a fish tank, exotic cats and a Python snake


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

diff view


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

as you can see this is where the boat stayed for 2 years and it 
really made the house look bad, I have since taken it down


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

this is the winter before last, its also before my oct 2003 roof


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

oct 2003 new roof and expansion of the old garage, let me remind you all my tools and junk where still in this room all summer & its just starting to get cleaned out.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

diff view


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

oct 2003 just before winter hit, The porch roof and pillars is no longer there. tore that off it just did not look right.

Next Summer All buildings are getting matching siding
Im trying to do things in the right order, Roof, doors,windows, siding.
I dont even want to know how much siding Im gonna need
I think 16+ for the garage and 18+ for the house


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok topdj.. 
i think i speak for the entire forum membership... 


*less pics of the house and snow.. more pics of those little helper elves!!!* :furious: :furious: 



just kidding.. looks great... i plan to side my garage too.. but not for a few years.. ive got it stained so that should buy me a few years...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice house, Brian! And nice addition to the side. Your "cat" looks like it could probably give your snake a run for it's money. Probably offers better protection than the typical pot licking dog, too. And as always the helpers are as lovely as ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Brian,

Have you done any other additions or finish work since you posted this intially? In particular I would be very interested in what if any work you did with respect to finishing the inside of the garage. Nice work on the house and Joe is right about the cat. That cat could pass for a bobcat around these parts. It is as big as some bobcats I have seen.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *doors are on and all thats left is the insulation, sheetrock
> power, water and Gas
> got room to spare even with that 30 foot of trailer
> can fit 2 trucks on the left If I needed to *


Fabulous work there, topDJ.... if you don't mind, how much would u say you had in this building...need to build a frame 20x40 building and was wondering on your building hints/tips and if you used a plan. Great work!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Brian, 

I see in your signature that the garage is almost done. Got any pics you can post of the latest progress?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ran 50amps of 230volt service to the garage and a gas line
put a 30000 btu blue flame heater on the wall too.

ceiling is R21 and the walls R13 plenty for a garage I dont need to heat over 45-50. Made a set of swinging doors saved$

built a huge deck on the house 12 x 24 with a Tiki bar and a gas firepit.

old attached garage that I extended is about to be another
bedroom with its own bath and walkin closet.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ohhhhhh! I gotta find out more about the Tiki Bar!  hula From what I have seen so far; you do REALLY nice work. The boating season is drawing to an end so I imagine that you and your new garage must be busy making room for the boat and other goodies winterizing.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ok here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice looking bar! Doe it have the ability to be moved to the garage for the winter to keep looking nice and minimize the weathering of the finish?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

way to big to put in there, I mean it will fit but , its a weatherproof roof so i will just take the stools in and brush off any snow that gets on the top.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Could we get a drink while we are here?*

TopdJ--Could Chief and I get two I]Long-Island ice teas[/I] down this end of the bar, while we are visiting?? And keep bringing 'em every thirty minutes or so---

we'll give you someone's Credit card # in a little while.... 


Nice looking place--looks like a lot of work involved...


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I will breath new life into this sleeping site


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How is the new home doing since you last posted some pics? I still love that Tikki bar!


----------

